# CC not loading on my Android phone



## Shut Up Legs (4 Jun 2018)

Since today, I can load any other web site on my Android phone (a Samsung Galaxy S5), but not CC. I tried it using both web browsers installed on the phone: Samsung Internet, and Google Chrome.

I've tried clearing Samsung Internet's data, also tried restarting the phone in normal mode, then restarting again in safe mode, but the CC web page won't load any more.

Any ideas, people?

Regards & thanks,

--- Victor.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2018)

Any message saying why?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Jun 2018)

Somehow the web page problem fixed itself, so I can now load the CC page on my phone. Unfortunately, while troubleshooting that problem, I seem to have created another: I can't connect to the home wifi router at my Dad's place anymore. Sometimes, smart phones just make me want to 

Anyway, mods feel free to lock this thread if you want to, because my current phone problem has nothing to do with CC.

I just fixed the wifi problem too: the router needed a reset.


----------

